# Proficiency nerve calming



## rebis (Oct 9, 2013)

Being nervous before The proficiency is completely normal and expected.
It can however impede the quality of our work.
Here is what a senior member of my lodge suggested to me which I found to help a lot.

1: The day of the proficiency, put the cypher book away and don't look at it nor even practice in your head. Simply don't think about it.

2: Before you make your way to the lodge, have a shot of hard liquor.

Any other suggestions for the brothers out there?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 9, 2013)

In TX we don't have a cipher book we use so that's easy enough, as for the shot of liquor I skipped the cough syrup. Honestly I just made sure I faced away from all the eyes (even if I could feel them burning in to the back of my head) and tried to remember to breathe. nobody counts off for taking your time, hah.


----------



## JJones (Oct 9, 2013)

Ha ha, ya if I new someone was using a cipher book before turning in his MM proficiency I'd probably throttle him.

A shot might help...depends on how big a shot glass you use though.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 9, 2013)

My mentor is a calm man with a grandfatherly smile, and looking into his eyes while I returned each of my Proficiencies was enough. Of course, I was nervous as a cat before I sat down with him, especially at the moment I had to stand up and walk to the middle of the Lodge...
A dram of single malt an hour before certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## noblebob (Oct 10, 2013)

rebis said:


> Being nervous before The proficiency is completely normal and expected.
> It can however impede the quality of our work.
> Here is what a senior member of my lodge suggested to me which I found to help a lot.
> 
> ...



Hello Brother,

Get yourself some time and talk to your real person in you asking a string of questions that are tied together. I did mine while locked up in my room with huge mirror, pacing up and down while asking myself questions and giving my self answers, but careful enough to note any hiccups I encountered. I had the mirror but I pushed it out of my mind so that I could barely notice it but myself dramatizing every question and answer, I gave myself. By the time I got there, I gave a presentations that ran well not because, I was systematic but much so because I ran over questions that were closely related and I could easily explain another question's answer in response to the question at hand. As far as you are concerned nobody is looking at you. You know how to subdue your passions and anxieties just like those who are seeing you through your proficiency. Just know that your mentor has assessed you and is confident that you will make him proud. RELAX. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## brother josh (Oct 10, 2013)

With ky masons living in the Bible Belt the shot of liquor would be out ( unfortunately) hope some day that changes and make the JW do his job


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Oct 10, 2013)

JJones said:


> Ha ha, ya if I new someone was using a cipher book before turning in his MM proficiency I'd probably throttle him.
> 
> A shot might help...depends on how big a shot glass you use though.



In CA, each degree has a small and very thin cypher "booklet" containing only the proficiency work for that degree. Once raised, the candidate is invested with the MM cypher book... Which is the one you are referring to.

It helps the candidate practice on his own especially if he is traveling or can't make it to some meetings with his coach. I found it helpful.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

I carry my "ritual cipher" with me most all the time, it's always a good read.  :wink:   It's even on the table in my avatar picture.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2013)

rebis said:


> In CA, each degree has a small and very thin cypher "booklet" containing only the proficiency work for that degree. Once raised, the candidate is invested with the MM cypher book... Which is the one you are referring to.
> 
> It helps the candidate practice on his own especially if he is traveling or can't make it to some meetings with his coach. I found it helpful.



GLoTX has no cipher books at all. There is however the infamous "blue book" for tx which is an unofficial cipher (and full of errors). Any cipher used in instruction is a masonic no no here. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Oct 10, 2013)

crono782 said:


> GLoTX has no cipher books at all. There is however the infamous "blue book" for tx which is an unofficial cipher (and full of errors). Any cipher used in instruction is a masonic no no here.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I do see the nobility in the timeless mouth to ear approach, but what I think is most important is for the words being forever engrained into your memory and their meaning forever impressed upon your heart. The means of accomplishing this wether it be through mouth to ear or proficiency ciphers, are just different means achieving the same thing


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 10, 2013)

rebis said:


> The means of accomplishing this wether it be through mouth to ear or proficiency ciphers, are just different means achieving the same thing


I strongly disagree. An incredible bond is formed between instructor & student during the process of learning the catechism "mouth to ear" which simply cannot occur when learning from a book. In addition, a good instructor explains the symbolism and the lessons represented by the work. A Brother who learned his work from a book would not be as likely to understand the meanings contained within & would be much more likely to become a "parrot".


----------



## rebis (Oct 11, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I strongly disagree. An incredible bond is formed between instructor & student during the process of learning the catechism "mouth to ear" which simply cannot occur when learning from a book. In addition, a good instructor explains the symbolism and the lessons represented by the work. A Brother who learned his work from a book would not be as likely to understand the meanings contained within & would be much more likely to become a "parrot".



Valid points.
I think this is an interesting topic in merit of its own thread...which I will start and invite you all to join.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm probably the most nervous person you could meet when it comes to speaking in front of a crowd.

You will only see your investigator and the WM (and whomever else is sitting with him in the east, if any)

Concentrate on your investigator. Everyone else, if they are courteous, will be out of sight and out of mind.

You will have no reason to be nervous if you know the work. Treat it as a conversation with your investigator and you will do fine. Just work out a signal if you need a word.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 11, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> An incredible bond is formed between instructor & student during the process of learning the catechism "mouth to ear" which simply cannot occur when learning from a book.



Which must automatically happen in a cipher state as well.  You need to know the words to be able to read a cipher as the same symbol can mean several different things.



> In addition, a good instructor explains the symbolism and the lessons represented by the work.



This difference is independent of the method used.  Poor instructors do ritual instruction and only that.  Good instructors do ritual instruction (what the words are) and also Masonic education (what the words mean plus deeper meanings).



> A Brother who learned his work from a book would not be as likely to understand the meanings contained within & would be much more likely to become a "parrot".



I've met more parrots who learned mouth to ear than who learned from either cipher or written out ritual book.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 13, 2013)

One idea that I have had, which I have tried to press upon a few Brothers going through the degrees is the whole thing of TAKE YOUR TIME while studying with your instructor.  That there is absolutely no rush.  There are three reasons I like to see them slow down and intentionally take their time learning the work:

1-  It gives them more time to grow and enjoy that bond with their instructor.  I don't know about ya'll, but the two instructors that I had have a significant influence on my life (both Masonic and non).  Not matter how many years pass or how many Brothers that I have the privelage of shaking hands with, I will never forget either of them or that time I spent with them.  I also believe that bond helps to lock the work into the memory.

2-  It gives more time for whoever is instructing the candidate to break things down and explain them.  Sure, it is pretty awesome to learn and remember each and ever word, but I love to see candidates being able to do more that just reciting words that they have no idea what they mean, much less how to apply them to their lives and better that temple.

3-  The longer a candidate takes to learn the work, the better chance they have of spending more time at the lodge and getting to know the Brothers.  The better the candidate knows the Brothers that will be sitting around him, there is usually less anxiety.  I mean, if a candidate rushes through and learns all his work for a specific degree in two weeks, how many opportunities has he really had to be up at the lodge visiting with the Brothers and getting to know anyone?  When he ends up turning in his work at the Stated Meeting, a lot of the folks are still new to him or he doesn't know them very well.

This is just my opinion, and I have to admit that I haven't wanted to instruct candidates yet.  However, as much as I think this would help a candidate lose a lot of that anxiety and also help them to learn more than words to recite like a robot, I see the habit (possibly bad or just old???) that everyone wants to hurry the candidates through with their work.  I have even seen  where my lodge had a candidate that was rushing through his work and the lodge in the next town had a young candidate doing the same thing, and it came to almost be a competition of "our candidate is getting done faster than yours".  I'm just not fond of that.  I wouldn't mind at all if a candidate literally took 300 days to turn in his EA proficiency.  Especially if he was just eating up the mountain of knowledge that surroundsthe EA degree alone that seems to get left behind when we focus on getting the candidate through.

Lol I digressed a little bit there at the end, but I think the first part answered the question lol


----------



## ThanatosTA (Oct 16, 2013)

When I did my EA proficiency, one of the brothers from the Lodge put his hand on my shoulder and told me, "Just remember, every man in this room has done the same thing that you are getting ready to do, and I can promise you, there isn't one man here that didn't make a mistake."  After that I had no problems with nerves.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 24, 2013)

I am one of the two primary lecturers for our lodge.  As in Texas, ciphers are strictly prohibited and all work, save for the answers pertaining to the working tools, are learned mouth-to-ear.

Learn the correct wording.  Get the EA proficiency down first, and it will make things much easier learning the FC and MM lectures.  It helps to learn _both_ the questions and answers, as it will make it easier for you to drill yourself, as well as come in handy on a future day when you find yourself passing on the Work to a new brother, or when you start learning the rest of the Work, such as opening and closing the lodge, and the conferral of degrees.

When I bring a brother in to turn in his proficiency lecture, he has already demonstrated to me that he has a good working knowledge of the lecture from our mentoring sessions.  I place two chairs west of the altar, one facing the north, and one facing the south.  The examinee sits facing the north, so that all distractions are behind him, and he sees only me.  Then we run through the lecture just as we did in practice, and he has always done well in turning in.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 7, 2014)

Great thread, as one currently working towards my FC its really nice to read about techniques to calm nerves. I've been working on memorizing the questions and answers, and really hoping I pull it off. Luckily I have a good group of guys in my local group that are helping as much as possible and several brothers from my lodge work in the same company as I do so I get lots of encouragement.

I like the idea of having a shot of single malt before going to the meeting, that I might have to try, got just the bottle in mind .

So far I've been focusing on getting my obligation down pat, pretty sure I have that down pretty well, now I have moved on to the question and answers, since I find them easier. I try to run the whole thing at least once a day, hopefully I'll do ok.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't see any reason a person should be nervous turning in lectures. Remember: everyone in the lodge has been there, too, and (unless you are in some kind of twisted jurisdiction) they WANT you to do well; they're pulling FOR you, not against you. You don't have to be perfect, at least in Tennessee. The standard is that you give a "credible" lecture, not a "perfect" lecture. Everyone should strive for perfection, but if you have a few "uhhhs" or have to look up at the ceiling a second along the way, you aren't likely to be disqualified from Freemasonry.

Here, we don't normally turn in EA and FC lectures in front of an open lodge. They are given to a group of three or more proficiency card holders. MM lectures are given in front of open lodge if you want a certificate. 

As for taking a shot, while I wouldn't mind, I'm pretty sure if you showed up to a lodge meeting with liquor on your breath ... folks wouldn't real please.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 7, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> I don't see any reason a person should be nervous turning in lectures. Remember: everyone in the lodge has been there, too, and (unless you are in some kind of twisted jurisdiction) they WANT you to do well; they're pulling FOR you, not against you. You don't have to be perfect, at least in Tennessee. The standard is that you give a "credible" lecture, not a "perfect" lecture. Everyone should strive for perfection, but if you have a few "uhhhs" or have to look up at the ceiling a second along the way, you aren't likely to be disqualified from Freemasonry.
> 
> Here, we don't normally turn in EA and FC lectures in front of an open lodge. They are given to a group of three or more proficiency card holders. MM lectures are given in front of open lodge if you want a certificate.
> 
> As for taking a shot, while I wouldn't mind, I'm pretty sure if you showed up to a lodge meeting with liquor on your breath ... folks wouldn't real please.



If you can smell alcohol from a shot I had an hour prior then you have quite the nose. I doubt anyone was suggesting you get right liquored up before entering the lodge, just rather a small amount to calm the jitters. Certainly not suggesting that alcohol is the best way to calm nerves either, nor is it healthy to rely on alcohol for this, however used in moderation it does sometime help, it doesn't even need to be alcohol, just some small indulgence of something you really enjoy, thus why I specified I have just the bottle in mind, not just any bottle, but one I keep aside for special occasions.

I personally hate public speaking, regardless of if its three or 10,000 I am not going to be comfortable, add to this the fact that I don't have the best memory and that's a recipe for nerves. Of course during any ceremony that I have to utter even two memorized words I am going to be nervous. You might not see any reason why I should be nervous, but that does alter the fact that I will be nervous. I certainly don't doubt that everyone will be pulling for me as I recite what I need to say, however its not the occasional "uhhs" or pauses that have me worried, more that my mind will do the old "oh you need this information right now, how about I file it and freeze up on you" trick. I combat this by studying the material hard every day and telling myself that I can do it, and that it need not be perfect, these are methods for calming me down, but I acknowledge that I do not have complete control over my nerves, acknowledging this and preparing for it also helps calm me down, if I am nervous but I knew I would be I can deal, if I am nervous but did not expect to me the nerves get worse. Acknowledging that the nervousness is a weakness that I have to be prepared for is better I think then pretending the weakness does not exist.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 7, 2014)

One shot shouldn't give someone problems. I was just illustrating the point that in the heart of the Bible Belt, you'd better not even bring up to another lodge member that you drink unless you know for sure the other person does, too. Some jurisdictions have beer/liquor in the lodge. Around here, heads would explode.

As for public speaking, I teach senior English, and that's why I make my students do a three-minute public speaking presentation. If Freemasonry has given me nothing else in 20 years, it has made me comfortable speaking in public. I was doing degree work before I began my career as a teacher, so being up in front of the class was no big deal.


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah yes, I suppose I could see how in certain areas alcohol could be seen as an issue. In my region its not a big deal.

Improving my public speaking abilities and fears is on of may ways I hope that Freemasonry will help me improve myself.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 16, 2014)

CuAllaidh said:


> Improving my public speaking abilities and fears is one of many ways I hope that Freemasonry will help me improve myself.


It will- trust me.


----------

